# Master cylinder repair



## lightfoot2 (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got two Midland "power converter" assemblies on my RV, number N37216C.  The master cylinders have been leaking fluid out the booster end and draining my reservoir.  The culprit appears to be the large flat double-lipped type of o-ring on the larger piston.

Does anyone out there know where to buy rebuild kits for these master cylinders?  Really more preferable would be a source of the neoprene rings for the pistons.

I will appreciate any help.


----------



## LEN (Feb 3, 2008)

Re: Master cylinder repair

Really if you have this problem you need either new or a complete rebuild. That means using a blind hone and all new seals and O rings. Sounds like it maybe and older RV and that may mean pitting in the cylinder that the hone may not clean up either.

LEN


----------



## kneal44 (Oct 3, 2008)

RE: Master cylinder repair

hey lightfoot,
what did you eventually do?
i also hve n37216c  and one is leaking and i wanna rebuild if i can get a kit. Hadex makes the unit , NAPA wants  $400 new but factory is out of stock. production in a few weeks iam told.  spartan has for $600. extreamly high.

a kit should only be  $50 or less.  i have a blue print of the master cylinder asssembly from hadex  if you like a copy.

my brakes work good and i stop good but cant lock em up like some people can. found two brake repair places tha will rebuild for $ what ever it cost but assuming lower than a new one.


kneal


----------

